# ADadgbe tuning



## punisher911 (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anybody tried drop A and drop D on a 7? ADadgbe. Just wondering how it sounded. Seems like you could do some interesting inverted power chords on 4 strings with the 5th being doubled as well. Thoughts?


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2009)

That isn't drop A. Drop A would be AEA.


----------



## punisher911 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, I was basically trying to say drop D with the seventh string dropped to A to double the 5th. So actually playing like drop D with the lower octave 5th to give a little more "meat". Hey, that's the best I can explain it. I'm not all that good anyway. LOL.


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2009)

No, I know what you meant. 

Steve from Taproot uses that on his 6.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 8, 2009)

It's a cool tuning but I don't know any 7 players who use it although Staind use that tuning on most of their stuff and the singer from Taproot uses it too (the other guitarist sticks to A standard) I prefer to think of it as Drop-D with a low A on top.


----------



## evilmnky204 (Feb 8, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> It's a cool tuning but I don't know any 7 players who use it although Staind use that tuning on most of their stuff and the singer from Taproot uses it too (the other guitarist sticks to A standard) I prefer to think of it as Drop-D with a low A on top.


 
I'm pretty sure Ion Dissonance use it (at least on some songs off Solace). As for the tuning, it seems pretty good, at least opens up some interesting chords.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 8, 2009)

Capharnaum uses it too.


----------



## S-O (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeff kollman (sp?) uses CGDGBE, so for a seven, you could use GDADGBE, that would give some pretty interesting shit going. The bottom three strings would have a cool add 9 thing going on.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 8, 2009)

My band tried using something like that when one of us had a 7 and the other a 6.

Except we tuned the 7 like drop c tuning with a low a on top of that (if that makes sense). It sounded interesting


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 8, 2009)

evilmnky204 said:


> I'm pretty sure Ion Dissonance use it (at least on some songs off Solace). As for the tuning, it seems pretty good, at least opens up some interesting chords.



Are you sure? I thought they always used drop g


----------



## teelguitars (Feb 8, 2009)

I use it religiously, it took a while to get used to but I love it now.


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Are you sure? I thought they always used drop g



No, they've got some kind of crazy tuning that I'd never seen before. I think Shannon knows what it is.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 8, 2009)

Didn't Bulb use this on a few Periphery songs?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 8, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Didn't Bulb use this on a few Periphery songs?


 I believe you're thinking of him using Bb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb on Racecar.


----------



## DeathCarrot (Feb 9, 2009)

Stam1na uses ADADGBE. Great band as long as you don't mind Finnish vocals


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 9, 2009)

I use it for my side project, but tuned half a step down (Ab,Db,Ab,Db,Gb,Bb,Eb)


----------



## tsr96pithaya (Feb 26, 2013)

punisher911 said:


> Has anybody tried drop A and drop D on a 7? ADadgbe. Just wondering how it sounded. Seems like you could do some interesting inverted power chords on 4 strings with the 5th being doubled as well. Thoughts?



I've tried that, but I tuned my 7-str. in a combined drop G (from a 7-str.) and drop C (from a 6-str.)

So the tuning would look like this:
7G 6C 5G 4C 3F 2A 1D

It sound awesome


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 26, 2013)

I use this as my go-to tuning, though I'm thinking of going a half-step down. Dunno yet.

But, yeah, playing inverted power chords on the 6th and 7th strings is really interesting, sounds massively heavy. It's also just a really fun tuning to play with. Good to see another person has discovered it!


----------



## Saieph (Feb 26, 2013)

I use it. It's fun, especially when jumping around the fretboard with open strings...lot of really neat riffage inside all that 5th + octave stuff...


----------



## ElRay (Feb 26, 2013)

S-O said:


> Jeff kollman (sp?) uses CGDGBE, so for a seven, you could use GDADGBE, that would give some pretty interesting shit going. The bottom three strings would have a cool add 9 thing going on.



Steve Tibbetts uses CGDGBE too. I've been using it since Nov-ish. It gives me DGBE, so I can easily swap between "my stuff" and the standard tuning stuff my daughter is learning in her lessons.


Back to the OT, ADADBGE would be nice because you have two sets of root-5th-octave.

Ray


----------



## Saieph (Feb 26, 2013)

tsr96pithaya said:


> I've tried that, but I tuned my 7-str. in a combined drop G (from a 7-str.) and drop C (from a 6-str.)
> 
> So the tuning would look like this:
> 7G 6C 5G 4C 3F 2A 1D
> ...


 

OK, so was this on a 25.5 scale, and if so, what gauge strings did you use? Our 6 string tunes are all in drop C, but I found the .11-.56 +.64 too floppy for that kind of tuning plus low A on the 7 string...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 26, 2013)

tsr96pithaya said:


> I've tried that, but I tuned my 7-str. in a combined drop G (from a 7-str.) and drop C (from a 6-str.)
> 
> So the tuning would look like this:
> 7G 6C 5G 4C 3F 2A 1D
> ...





Gashzilla said:


> OK, so was this on a 25.5 scale, and if so, what gauge strings did you use? Our 6 string tunes are all in drop C, but I found the .11-.56 +.64 too floppy for that kind of tuning plus low A on the 7 string...



+1, Thats the tuning I use for 7. I use .011-.056 + a .079


----------



## Phrygian (Feb 26, 2013)

In one of my bands we use ADADGBE exclusively, and in my other we are now making the transition to GCGCFAD. The Reason I enjoy this tuning is because I can use my 7 as a 6, but with that added low end if I want it and I get the beefier neck for my big hands.


----------



## that short guy (Feb 26, 2013)

Staind used this tuning a lot on their first two albums.... well minus the High since they use a baritone 6. None the less, It's a fun tuning that can give you some interesting chord voicings


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 26, 2013)

I love this style of tuning. I use flat notes more though, but either way, I can get some pretty cool riffs out of it.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol did anyone notice that this thread was 4 years old before today?

Anyway, I've never tried ADADGBE but recently I have been using AEADGCF

EDIT: Whichever asswipe gave me neg rep for this post should seriously not be allowed to give rep because they obviously don't know what its for or its intended use


----------



## Alice AKW (Feb 26, 2013)

I know Dir En Grey use that tuning on their 7 string stuff, really shows on the songs on Dum Spiro Spero


----------



## Jakke (Feb 26, 2013)

Nevermore used it on Sell My Heart For Stones:


----------



## tsr96pithaya (Feb 27, 2013)

Gashzilla said:


> OK, so was this on a 25.5 scale, and if so, what gauge strings did you use? Our 6 string tunes are all in drop C, but I found the .11-.56 +.64 too floppy for that kind of tuning plus low A on the 7 string...


If you google up the 7-str. model LTD EX-307 BLKS, you'll find out it have a scale length of 25,5''.
I use string gauge .010 - .059

The guitar it self is tuned 1 step down + 6th and 7th string tuned 2 steps down.


----------



## Phrygian (Feb 27, 2013)

On 25.5" I use 10-46 + .62 for ADADGBE and i'll be trying out 11-56 with a .68 for GCGCFAD. 

On 27" I'll be trying out 10-46+64 for GCGCFAD.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 27, 2013)

Fun tuning - a lot of people are doing similar things with 8's by tuning EAEADGBE. Great for being able to play in drop on the 2nd string and just double octave anything with a simple barre.


----------



## gunch (Mar 1, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Are you sure? I thought they always used drop g



G#C#G# and so on....

Maybe.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 2, 2013)

I tried this tuning for a song I wrote in Drop D when I got my 7 string. I ended up keeping the song in Drop D on a 6 string, but will probably end up trying to write something in ADADGBE at some point.


----------

